# License Questions



## K Dog (Feb 21, 2010)

Who do I contact for a local business license and also for a permit?
I do need a Federal permit, correct?
What other paperwork do I need to obtain before actually doing work for customers?
Can I do taxidermy business out of a home?


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

K dog, I wouldn't rely on internet advice for this topic. I would check with your states small business laws and regs as well as the state game department. As always the "tax" guy is going to get involved. The reason I say this is because if you get this wrong , it could cost YOU big time for a violation. Not the person who gave you the advice. Good luck with your endeavor.


----------



## trophy-1 (Apr 27, 2010)

there is a form from the dnr its an lic application .


----------

